# Classic, Foundation or?



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, I am new as all of you know to the world of shetlands! I have a question. Do you all think my boy Guardian is a Classic or??? He does have B's once you get back to like the 4th or 5th generations,then starting at the 4th some have no letters, and a little futher back he has some hackneys. So what is he?





I am just lost with all of these shetland types, so hopeing to get fully cleared up.

Thanks for the help



-Sarah


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 19, 2008)

Post a picture of him so everyone can see what type he is.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2008)

In early 2008 the A and B was put by the wayside so to speak. It does not matter except you still cannot show a pony as foundation unless you have the foundation seal.

We now show ponies by type rather than by paper. So it truly is how your pony looks and moves. So we would need pics of him standing and then one of him trotting without being coerced.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, here are a couple pictures I have of him, haven't taken one of him being at a trot. He doesn't pick his feet up like a hackney though.





then here is a side shot.





Hope these two help some. I was just totally confused about what is what.





Thanks!!!

Oh he is only a yearling too.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 19, 2008)

My first thought was "classic" as he looks somewhat fine boned and necky but the photos are not the best to judge off. I think i would rule out foundation, but if you had a photo of him standing tied or something...


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes he looks classic to me.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, here is another picture, hopefully it will come in clear.

I hope everyone can get it, its in an attachment.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Sep 19, 2008)

I would say Classic.


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 19, 2008)

My initial opinion is Classic, however........with some weight and conditioning I might change my mind.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree with TXminipinto... he looks quite underweight so he may appear more "refined" than he actually is... and could be "Foundation" once he was in proper weight to present in the show ring. Yearling shetlands are VERY hard to keep weight on, you may find the shetlands to be harder keepers than the minis.

Andrea


----------



## Lewella (Sep 20, 2008)

If there is a B in the 4th generation though he would not be eligible to be Foundation certified.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey! Thanks everyone! Yes. I for sure have learned about the weight thing, I have FINNALLY got him to wear he is sticking to that weight, and then gaining a little bit more every week. I knew they ate alot, but boy wasn't sure this much. I really don't think you can overfeed a shetland like you can a mini!!! Right now I'm giving him all the hay he can eat(to the point he is leaving it on the ground) and then around 8lbs of grain per day, plus he has a salt block, and some weight gain supplements added to his feedings. Hopefully he'll pick up soon.

So basically a classic huh?


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep, basically a Classic



I think you will have a LOT of fun with him! He looks like he's enjoying his little "herd" there





Andrea


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 20, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> Yep, basically a Classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! I can't wait to show him!!!

And yes he does enjoy them! I watch to make sure he doesn't get to rough(when he's out of his stall playing)on the weanlings, to me he is their "age". Do you all find that shetlands mature slower then minis, or is that just him?


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 20, 2008)

Sarah's Little Blessings said:


> I really don't think you can overfeed a shetland like you can a mini!!! Right now I'm giving him all the hay he can eat(to the point he is leaving it on the ground) and then around 8lbs of grain per day, plus he has a salt block, and some weight gain supplements added to his feedings. Hopefully he'll pick up soon.


You might want to look into an additional fat source for him like a little rice bran oil. I don't know what kind of grain he's getting or how much the manufacturer recommends that you feed, but you can founder even a thin pony by over feeding starches. And when he does get weight on him, you'll find that you most definitely can overfeed a shetland like a mini, especially geldings 

Looks like he is going to be a very flashy little guy- love his color!. Post some more photos later on to show his progress


----------



## Leeana (Sep 21, 2008)

What grain are you feeding him? Yes your feeding 8lb of grain but what quality of grain is it? There are some grains that have nearly nothing even close to nutrition in them if you look at the feed tag. I would recomend a 14 -16 % protein, a higher fat level, high fiber level and then add in some calories. I really like Omlene 200/300 and Strategy ...both are higher protein and higher in fat. I also feed Rice Bran Oil which is 95-99% fat depending on what brand you feed. I feed omlene/strategy (depends on the horse which they get..) AM/PM with beet pulp and then Buckeye Gro N Win (32% ration ballancer) with steamed rolled cleaned oats for lunch. I am just finially getting my feeding program where i like it, so yes it does take a while



.

He needs weight but i think he will look nice once he has bloomed


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 21, 2008)

He is actually get the Platform feed. I know people have varied results in this feed, but so far its working on everyone I have fed it too. I know he is picking up some little by little so can't wait to see him fully bloomed out.  I'll keep you all posted with pictures and stuff.

Oh, yeah and he had a test run on him, NO WORMS, so he should really be picking it up now..

Oh yeah ment to add to he is getting a small "cup" (the one that comes with it) of weight builder, and some Energy supplement. So between all that I'm hoping we'll have him filled out in a couple of weeks/month......


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 21, 2008)

I never had to good of results on the mini feed with the hard keepers, they just never seem to keep good weight. On my harder keepers I like to give Omelane 200, plus if necessary the Platform Weight Gain supplement and all they grass hay they can eat. It takes a while to see some results but you will know when you see it its working. I used it on older minis and my yearling shetland.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 21, 2008)

IMO Platform does NOT have enough calories in it. You'd be better off feeding him something else.

And probably saving yourself some $$ too.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, thanks you guys!! I'm for sure going to swap him(slowly so it doesn't upset his stomach) to something different. This may be a dumb question but who makes Omelene? I've asked three different feed stores today if they carry and they said they didn't. Thanks again-Sarah


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 22, 2008)

Purina does, and its a pretty common feed. They have 3 different kinds.

Omelane 300 (Mare & Foal feed, 16% protien)

Omelane 200 (Performance feed, 14% protien, recommend)

Omelane 100 (For the pleasure horse, 12 or 10% protien)

I have tried all 3, didn't care so much for the 100 for my easy keepers, they still stayed fat, they are on the mini feed. My foals are on the 300, the junior horses and the harder keepers are on the 200.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 22, 2008)

I feed purina omlene 200 to all of the horses exept a few that are on Purina Strategy which i also like...i like the Omlene line products


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 22, 2008)

I would stay away from Omelene at this point. As a sweet feed, you run a greater chance of founder. My advice would be to try Purina Stragedy, Nutrena SafeChoice, or Allco(? I think) Safe N Sound. These feeds are formulated to feed a higher quanity safer than a sweet feed. I noticed you put him on weight builder as well. I use a product from Smart Pak called CoolCalories (you might be able to find it elsewhere) that is a 99% fat supplement. I haven't been able to find another supplement that matches it. I have amazing results with it and it puts that extra finish on ponies safely and quickly. And I have found that my previous hard keepers turned into easy keepers (meaning, I can cut back the grain) after they've reached their optimum weight.

Remember, look at protein and fat when trying to put weight on a hard keeper.

Currently, my horses are getting a 12% protein/6% fat pellet with beet pulp, alfalfa, and some are getting Cool Calories. Here is the quantity in pounds by age and sex:

5 month filly: 2lbs grain + CC

4 month colt: 1.5lbs grain + CC

6 month colt: 1.5lbs grain

3 yr old stud: 2lbs grain + CC

2 yr old stud: 1.5lbs grain + CC

2 yr old geldings: 1.5lbs grain

And these values go up or down depending on their growth and activity levels.


----------

